# Vernon Carus / Penwortham Mill, Preston



## Crocodile Hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Vernon Carus / Penwortham Mill – Penwortham

This mill has been on my hit list for some time and even though I only live a couple of miles from it, I placed it lower down on my list over other interesting buildings. On arriving for the first time, you notice large fencing and walls complete with several Security notices warning of guards patrolling the area. I eventually found a way in and set about capturing just some of the rooms in the huge mill. I spent a couple of hours right up till sunset when I then ventured outside to captured some exterior shots. 

Anyway, I shall be heading back soon to complete my shoot as the place is earmarked for renovation by Bovis Homes of Manchester with new apartments set to be created so the place won’t stay like this for long.

Here’s some information on the mill.

In 1785, John Watson built Penwortham Mill on Factory Lane. This was a textile factory which included weaving and fabric production. The factory was originally powered by a water mill running off a stream that fed into the Ribble.
Owners of large textile mills purchased large numbers of children from workhouses and orphanages in all the larger towns and cities, including London. By the late 1790s, about a third of the workers in the cotton industry were children and known as pauper apprentices.
Penwortham Mill was purchased by Vernon Carus in 1915 and specialised in the manufacture of surgical lint. A product which was in massive demand during the First World War. The factory now stands idle and is earmarked to be converted into apartments by Bovis Homes of Manchester.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 18, 2012)

Another cracking report! Even though this place is screwed, I love the look of it!


----------



## sonyes (Aug 18, 2012)

Excellent report, and again, some superb pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 18, 2012)

Good luck to Bovis they are going to need it,Great photos.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 18, 2012)

You have a good eye for reflection shots, and lighting. Nice.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 18, 2012)

Great pics!! Love the lighting and the reflective shots


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 18, 2012)

Great report, fantastic pics & lighting !


----------



## Crocodile Hunter (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, comments always appreciated good or bad. Reflections are a bit of a speciality of mine and can 'fill' the space within an image perfectly. As for the best use of lighting, that's the main ingredients of photography and it's the one area that I try to get right. Shooting at sunset and dusk allows for lovely lovely that can transform the look of a building.

Incidentally, should anyone fancy hooking up with me on a visit out somewhere sometime (I'm in Preston), then PM me.


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice pictures buddy, love the open plans toilet arrangement ...


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 23, 2012)

The light makes some of those shots! Well done.


----------



## Boatbird (Aug 25, 2012)

Stunning shots, wish I was near enough to take you up on a tour!


----------



## Crocodile Hunter (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm happy to either join those who live in Lancashire or have those who live near to Preston come and shoot with me. Always happy to meet and greet fellow urban explorers.


----------



## Fury161 (Aug 29, 2012)

some nice photos, i do like the 8th photo from the top, nice colours in it.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Aug 29, 2012)

Love the big windows in this place - Shame its so trashed, stil managed to pull some good stuff outta there - Nice report


----------

